# Extreme macro



## radub85 (Jul 24, 2012)

If you like extreme macro photography i invite you to my website and leave a "like" or comment on my facebook page. Thank you and see you there.

Radu Bercan Photography - radubercan.com


----------



## aavivi (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice!  How do you get the flies to hold???

Sent from my stone tablet using semaphores


----------



## radub85 (Jul 24, 2012)

aavivi said:


> Nice!  How do you get the flies to hold???
> 
> Sent from my stone tablet using semaphores



I don't do anything to them, just make myself with the environment and move really really slow.


----------



## ProsPhotos (Aug 3, 2012)

WOW...  I like your work.  Macro photography has always been something that I have wanted to get into.  But have always had issues with lighting.  The website is also a good design.  I like how easy and fluid it is to look at the images.


----------

